# Anyone interested in a project swap?



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Got this idea from other forums where people sign up to all turn the same item, say the same style pen or a stopper or what have you and then send it to/exchange it with someone (randomly assigned) on the list. I was thinking a mallet for the first one. If enough people are interested, I'll set it up


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Not a bad idea sawdust. I'll let you know about me, my time is so limited but I would like to try it. Just remember to allow enough time for us slow turners and busy people.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

Count me in.

Jack


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Me too.....nothing too fancy though! I am still learning


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

My wife does this sort of thing all the time with the various arts and crafts she is into and really enjoys it. I think it would be alot of fun. She's organized a bunch of them herself, I'll ask her for pointers but I'll probably sit out the first few at least. I'm just getting back to it and have some equipment problems currently.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Oooo im in,,


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

never made a mallet but im in i think


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds like fun - I'll sign up for this, but +1 on the request to give enough time for those of us with other commitments and slow tools :laughing:

Does "mallet" include other hammer-like things? (such as mauls -- like this one I made a while back -- and gavels)


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

I am in if your gov will allow wooden item from South Africa Regards Tambotie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, so it looks like enough interest to do this. Tambotie, I'm not sure how that would work, but send me your info just in case. Anyone who wants in, send me your screen name, full name and address. I will then put all the names in the hat and assign you all a recipient.

The maul that Duncsuss posted is what I'm wanting us to turn. Here is a link to one I did a while back http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/look-out-hand-tools-here-i-come-33482/

Wood choice is up to you. Simple or fancy is up to you. Size is up to you. I would like these to be useable and something that you would be proud to receive, as another woodworker is going to be getting this :yes:.

I'll leave it to 12 noon on New Years Eve for you all to get me your info and then I'll tell you who you're turning this for. As for time frame to finish this, I'll leave that up to you, but the reason I picked a mallet as the first project is that it should be fairly simple to knock one of these in out in just a couple of hours.

Looking forward to seeing finished projects. And speaking of, let's leave it to the recipient to post pics, and we'll do that in a separate thread that I'll start once I recieve mine.

Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I don't think I can participate this time but will tune in for the action!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

My info sent by PM.:thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> My info sent by PM.:thumbsup:


Me too!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Me too!


Me three


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Sending PM now


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Ok, so it looks like enough interest to do this. Tambotie, I'm not sure how that would work, but send me your info just in case. Anyone who wants in, send me your screen name, full name and address. I will then put all the names in the hat and assign you all a recipient.
> 
> The maul that Duncsuss posted is what I'm wanting us to turn. Here is a link to one I did a while back http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/look-out-hand-tools-here-i-come-33482/
> 
> ...


I am unable to PM you? Is it because of my low post count?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

MrSamNC said:


> I am unable to PM you? Is it because of my low post count?


It might have been -- but you just hit 26 posts, I think that should be enough.

Try again ...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

MrSam, try logging out and back in again. You just made 25 posts, so you should be able to pm now.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like fun. No lathe for me. Does it have to be done on a lathe?


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> MrSam, try logging out and back in again. You just made 25 posts, so you should be able to pm now.


Still unable to... I can send a "visitor message" but no private message options available on the website. My iPad attempts to let me, but gives a random error.

I've logged out/in on both platforms.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

MrSamNC said:


> Still unable to... I can send a "visitor message" but no private message options available on the website. My iPad attempts to let me, but gives a random error.
> 
> I've logged out/in on both platforms.


Doesn't make sense ...

Tambotie has one less post than you and the option to send him a PM is there when I click on his name. I don't get that option when I click on your name.

Are you sure you logged fully out of the forum?


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

is this just for turned mallets? or can non-lathe owners join in also? http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/lets-make-mallet-today-build-thread-walkthrough-34417/


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

MrSamNC said:


> Still unable to... I can send a "visitor message" but no private message options available on the website. My iPad attempts to let me, but gives a random error.
> 
> I've logged out/in on both platforms.


I just got the option to send you a message, which wasn't enabled before. You might be able to do it now.


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep, PM just sent.


I'm hoping its not just for lathe mallets... I don't own a lathe.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MrSamNC said:


> Yep, PM just sent.
> 
> I'm hoping its not just for lathe mallets... I don't own a lathe.


Me either. I could do one but it may take a bit longer than on a lathe. Also would like to know when this would start. I've got a pretty busy weekend.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

MrSamNC said:


> Yep, PM just sent.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping its not just for lathe mallets... I don't own a lathe.


Oooh ... be very careful hanging out around here, once the vortex starts tugging you in there's nothing you can do to save yourself. Resistance is futile :laughing:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

There's been enough requests from non turners that I will include the flat workers as well. If you prefer turned versus flat, let me know. Otherwise you get what you get ;-)


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

MrSamNC said:


> I am unable to PM you? Is it because of my low post count?


Yes but 25 is the magic number. Your at 28.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> There's been enough requests from non turners that I will include the flat workers as well. If you prefer turned versus flat, let me know. Otherwise you get what you get ;-)


Ok so flat workers will be making a mallet also?

Can the turners use a different mallet design if they choose?

Your game or what ever this thing is, so your rules.:laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yep I'm in. Hope some one prepared to post to Australia.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Yep I'm in. Hope some one prepared to post to Australia.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Everyone but Dave is in. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

also in


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

So I just finished this long winded explanation and it disappeared into the ether. So briefly this time. Several non turners want to participate, so why not? If you have a preference as to what type mallet you'd like, pm me and I'll see what I can do. Otherwise you get what you get. 

There are 2 folks in far away places who wish to participate. If you have a problem mailing to Australia or South Africa, pm me. Otherwise you get who you get.

Time line: 12/31 at noon to sign up. I'll randomly assign recipients after and let you all know by pm. As to when they need to be finished, this isn't school so there are no deadlines. However, the longer you take, the longer someone else waits. I'd like to see these shipped out by mid January at the latest, but I'll leave that up to you all.

Rules: 1. Has to be made by you.
2. Has to be functional. I wanna be able to whack crap with the one I receive.
3. HAVE FUN and BE SAFE!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Rules:
> 1. Has to be made by you.
> 2. Has to be functional. I wanna be able to whack crap with the one I receive.
> 3. HAVE FUN and BE SAFE!


I like your concept of rules ... :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I see no reason why anyone should complain about the far away places. They will be shipping just as far. Not to mention it would be pretty crappy to leave them out. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> I see no reason why anyone should complain about the far away places. They will be shipping just as far. Not to mention it would be pretty crappy to leave them out. :thumbsup:


heck i want me some South African wood :yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

PM sent with address. Can't wait.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Count me in, sawdust. Not sure if I'll turn it or built it flat. Maybe tell me which you need. It may take me a bit to get to it but I like the idea.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Count me in, sawdust. Not sure if I'll turn it or built it flat. Maybe tell me which you need. It may take me a bit to get to it but I like the idea.


You have so much to do but still taking on more. Don't you like sleep?

When did you get a lathe?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> You have so much to do but still taking on more. Don't you like sleep?
> 
> When did you get a lathe?


Well, I am a workaholic :laughing: and I don't sleep much anyway. 

As for lathes, when was the last time you visited?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Well, I am a workaholic :laughing: and I don't sleep much anyway.
> 
> As for lathes, when was the last time you visited?


I guess before you got a lathe. :laughing:

So what did you get?


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

When will the do date be?


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds cool. I'm in.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ttharp,


> Time line: 12/31 at noon to sign up. I'll randomly assign recipients after and let you all know by pm. As to when they need to be finished, this isn't school so there are no deadlines. However, the longer you take, the longer someone else waits. I'd like to see these shipped out by mid January at the latest, but I'll leave that up to you all.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> I guess before you got a lathe. :laughing:
> 
> So what did you get?


:smile: I didn't. I've been popping into Hugh's shop to turn now and then. Had some socket chisels in need of handles so I had no choice!

There's always the 1850 steam / treadle lathe at the museum too :yes: I may make turn it on that if I get manage to get that dang leather belt tensioned correctly.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm with dominick does it have to be done on a lathe?

Crap my bad I thought I clicked on last page when I opened the thread lol about to send a pm your way


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in too. I'll send the details.

Just a note to maybe look into, last time. Checked wooden items could not be sent into Australia. Had some friends move there. Couldn't take their chairs and h had to get a special plastic pallet to ship his motorcycle on as the wooden ones are banned

happily making big boards into littler boards


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Is this style/ type ok.

happily making big boards into littler boards


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Is this style/ type ok.
> 
> happily making big boards into littler boards


Just note they were made while showing an 8 year old what a lathe does. I'm sure I can step it up for the game. Don't want you all asking to not have me sending to you.

happily making big boards into littler boards


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

firemedic said:


> :smile: I didn't. I've been popping into Hugh's shop to turn now and then. Had some socket chisels in need of handles so I had no choice!
> 
> There's always the 1850 steam / treadle lathe at the museum too :yes: I may make turn it on that if I get manage to get that dang leather belt tensioned correctly.


So jealous of the museum. Mine is not so modern, it lacks steam and is 100% treadle

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> I'm in too. I'll send the details.
> 
> Just a note to maybe look into, last time. Checked wooden items could not be sent into Australia. Had some friends move there. Couldn't take their chairs and h had to get a special plastic pallet to ship his motorcycle on as the wooden ones are banned
> 
> happily making big boards into littler boards


Just send it as a gift and it should be ok, I have received timber previously

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Good to know, thanks Dave

happily making big boards into littler boards


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool idea, and therein lies the problem - woodworking here ends about the end of November and starts up again about the end of March. No real shop, no heat. :thumbdown: Otherwise......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> So jealous of the museum. Mine is not so modern, it lacks steam and is 100% treadle
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


lol, that a treadle lathe, Dave? I'd like to see that. I need to build me one of them sometime.

:thumbsup:


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

So sawdust, how many are in so far?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hopefully it will be an even number.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dominick said:


> Hopefully it will be an even number.


LOL ... doesn't matter though, since the rules didn't specify that I'd be sending my mallet to the same person who sends his to me


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Here are a few pics

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

duncsuss said:


> LOL ... doesn't matter though, since the rules didn't specify that I'd be sending my mallet to the same person who sends his to me


That's what I was thinking. From the looks of it, sawdust has his work cut out for him. 

I've got to say the build threads, give always and now the project swap has really made the forum more interesting. All member created stuff too so good job guys.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

firemedic said:


> lol, that a treadle lathe, Dave? I'd like to see that. I need to build me one of them sometime.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I'm actually about to build one, it may be a 6 mth project. I will make a build thread anyway . 

If you do yours first would love to see it

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> I'm actually about to build one, it may be a 6 mth project. I will make a build thread anyway .
> 
> If you do yours first would love to see it
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


That's a sweet old lathe Dave! I doubt I'll beat ya to building one. This youngish looking old man stays a bit busy. I look forward to seeing the build.

And with that I promise not to hijack this thread any further!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> That's what I was thinking. From the looks of it, sawdust has his work cut out for him.
> 
> I've got to say the build threads, give always and now the project swap has really made the forum more interesting. All member created stuff too so good job guys.


+1 it does make it interesting to see how different we are.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thank is a great looking treadle lathe. Thanks for posting.

Good job you are so far from Firemedic, avoids the temptation for a spot of midnight requisitioning. :laughing:

I love the full length tool rest.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> That's what I was thinking. From the looks of it, sawdust has his work cut out for him.


Hopefully he takes the easiest approach -- simply list the names and each person gets to send a mallet to the person on the line below them. (The guy a the bottom sends to the first name on the list, of course.)

It gets more complicated if some people only want a turning, some only want flatwork, etc.



> I've got to say the build threads, give always and now the project swap has really made the forum more interesting. All member created stuff too so good job guys.


Agree 100% -- though I always enjoyed looking at people's turnings, it has become more lively.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

OK. So far we have 18 total people willing to participate. Again, I'm going to leave it open until 12 noon on 12/31 to get in. After that I will put all the names in a hat and pick them. And then it will be #1 sends to #2, #2 sends to #3, etc. The only exceptions to this will be 2 people have requested not to mail overseas due to limited budgets; and 1 person has requested a turned mallet. Other than that I will let the mallets fall where they may. Once I have the list, I will send you the address of your recipient.

Rules, one more time for folks who don't read the whole thread:
1. Must be made by you.
2. Must be functional, I wanna whack crap with mine.
3. BE SAFE and HAVE FUN!

Design, wood choice, embellishments are all up to you. But remember, this is a fellow woodworker who will be getting and using this, so let it reflect your talents.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm ok with flat work or turnings. It doesn't matter to me, what or who I receive one from. It's the challenge. Ill be carving one.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Finances are definitely not my strong point but I'm up for it either way. Should be good. Do we make contact with our recipient first to see if they have any preference or just do what ever we feel like.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Count me in. PM sent.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i want to ask but i think you already answered this but you are not going to tell everyone who others got right?
so it will be a suprise till you receive it


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

To answer several questions: DO NOT contact your recipient to see what they want. I started this in the turning section and allowed the flatworkers and carver to join, since I really don't feel like excluding anyone.

And no, I will not be telling everyone who is sending to who. Part of the fun. You have no idea who's doing your mallet until the package arrives.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> To answer several questions: DO NOT contact your recipient to see what they want. I started this in the turning section and allowed the flatworkers and carver to join, since I really don't feel like excluding anyone.
> 
> And no, I will not be telling everyone who is sending to who. Part of the fun. You have no idea who's doing your mallet until the package arrives.


That's awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I think that's a great idea dusty. Let it be a surprise. I can't wait to see who I get.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ill get a lump of coal:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> ill get a lump of coal:laughing::laughing:


You'll get a mallet made out if balsa wood. Lol


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I did not realize this was for wood turning...you might want to drop me..don't have a lathe (but if someone is getting rid of one i will sure take it off of your hands!)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mengtian said:


> I did not realize this was for wood turning...you might want to drop me..don't have a lathe (but if someone is getting rid of one i will sure take it off of your hands!)


You don't have to have a lathe to join. It's for turners and flat workers.


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

I JUST joined the forum...and reading tjrough this I'd LOVE to be a part of this....but....tjis is my first post... How can i get a pm through to join the list??

Blaine'O


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

blaineo said:


> I JUST joined the forum...and reading tjrough this I'd LOVE to be a part of this....but....tjis is my first post... How can i get a pm through to join the list??
> 
> Blaine'O


All you need is 24 more posts. :icon_smile:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

blaineo said:


> I JUST joined the forum...and reading tjrough this I'd LOVE to be a part of this....but....tjis is my first post... How can i get a pm through to join the list??
> 
> Blaine'O


It takes 25 post to PM. Let me say that meaningless post just to reach the 25 limit will be deleted. Nothing against you but that 25 post thing is for protection of the forum members.

A good idea is to start with an intro telling a little about yourself, what woodworking you do or wan to do etc. this gives us a chance to learn about you and to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

He's got till 12:00 noon on New Year's Eve according to sawdust rules. 

I'll leave it to 12 noon on New Years Eve for you all to get me your info and then I'll tell you who you're turning this for. As for time frame to finish this, I'll leave that up to you, but the reason I picked a mallet as the first project is that it should be fairly simple to knock one of these in out in just a couple of hours.
Good luck.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

blaineo, you can email me directly: [email protected] with your name and address and I'll get you into the mix.


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol i was actually gonna do some shameless posts to get the 25 needed...on topic of course.. Thanks guys...

And THANK YOU SAWDUST!! Ill email you right off..


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

blaineo said:


> Lol i was actually gonna do some shameless posts to get the 25 needed...on topic of course.. Thanks guys...
> 
> And THANK YOU SAWDUST!! Ill email you right off..


It does nt take much, like was said, an intro always a good start. Answer a few questions. Start a post or 2 on stuff you have done, before you know it ......,

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just thought I'd bump this up to give sawdust some more work. Lol 
Thanks for getting this together dusty. This has been such a popular topic that a mallet thread has been started on wood barter.


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Hope this goes well. I'd be game for doin' a lot of this stuff... hehe different projects. Gives me an excuse to try new things!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Getting close to last call for this. Here's the list as it stands:
1 RusDemka
2 Knika
3 robert421960
4 rrbrown
5 duncsuss
6 bond3737
7 Tambotie
8 Ru5611
9 MrSamNC
10 Dave TTC
11 timmybgood
12 firemedic
13 Bonanza35 
14 Dominick 
15 Tommie H
16 DST
17 CLPEAD
18 RayKing49
19 Prestonbill
20 WoodMarshall
21 Sawdustfactory
At noon tomorrow, I'll randomly pick numbers and send you your recipient. I've only had one request for a specific type of mallet (which I will do my best to accomodate) and only 2 people who would rather not mail overseas due to budget constraints. This makes me happy, as I don't want this to get too complicated. :blink:

If you're name is not on this list and you want it to be, I need your address, real name, etc.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Getting close to last call for this. Here's the list as it stands:
> 1 RusDemka
> 2 Knika
> 3 robert421960
> ...


It is noon tomorrow here, and some 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

well guys I may have a leg up I'm already working on mine I started on it right after I sent the pm and promptly screwed it up so it went in the wood stove at my parents place someone else said that a fireplace erases all mistakes :yes: anyway to the point should we keep this a secret or should we post it on the project showcase when done or I had another idea I think we should start a thread when we receive our mauls/mallets and all post a pic of what we got and say who its from... just throwing stuff out there


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The rules were not to talk to the recipient about it so that its a surprise. With that said posting pictures ourselves would make no sense. Just saying. 

Posting pictures after you recieve yours is a perfect idea. 
.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd like to keep these under wraps until they are received. Let the recipient post a pic. And I'd like everyone to wait until I post the one I receive in a new thread.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

OK and yeah I didn't think about it I'm just going stir crazy being stuck in the house I'm on vacation for Christmas/ new years we get a week and two days paid its normally awesome but it has either been snowing sleeting or raining every day and this is my out of the house/still in hang out my bad


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

What about a size range. I've never made one before so am I making a wooden version of a 5 or 10 lb maul.:laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> What about a size range. I've never made one before so am I making a wooden version of a 5 or 10 lb maul.:laughing:


As I have postage constraints (ie I live on the other side of the world to most) I have been inspired by John Lucas as I saw his post on another thread. 

Hope I don't break any rules reporting his picture, but I was sorta thinking of a mallet on scale with his goblet. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> What about a size range. I've never made one before so am I making a wooden version of a 5 or 10 lb maul.:laughing:


If it fits it ships , right? I will take your 10# maul.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

This looks fantastic. I can't commit to participating this round, but I will be watching this thread like a hawk! I can't wait to see what comes of this.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Getting close to last call for this. Here's the list as it stands:
> 1 RusDemka
> 2 Knika
> 3 robert421960
> ...


But But But... Hmm...Saw...did you not get my email?? Check yer junk mail..I'll bet my addy for it went there...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Like sawdust said on earlier post, this mallet your making should be as good as if it was going to be used by yourself. No sledge hammers for driving 2'dowel rods into log home corners. Lol
It doesn't need to be big. I'd say it would fit in a medium flat rate box no problem.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Getting down to the wire. Here is the current list:
1 RusDemka
2 Knika
3 robert421960
4 rrbrown
5 duncsuss
6 bond3737
7 Tambotie
8 Ru5611
9 MrSamNC
10 Dave TTC
11 timmybgood
12 firemedic
13 Bonanza35 
14 Dominick 
15 Tommie Hockett
16 DST
17 CLPEAD
18 RayKing49
19 Prestonbill
20 WoodMarshall
21 Sawdustfactory
22 mengtian
23 brose1313
24 blaineo

As for size, well as we all know it DOES matter 
My intent for this is to be something that can be used. It should showcase your skills and look good, but it should be useable. Remember rule #2, it has to be functional...I wann be able to whack crap with mine! :yes:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> This looks fantastic. I can't commit to participating this round, but I will be watching this thread like a hawk! I can't wait to see what comes of this.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Oh hell, let's live a little. I'm in; PM sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Getting down to the wire. Here is the current list:
> 1 RusDemka
> 2 Knika
> 3 robert421960
> ...


Woo-hoo!! LOL Thanks...


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

wow noon needs o hurry up and what really sucks is I'm not going to be home I've got to go cut firewood dadgumit


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

Sending PM now, I was out of town a few days and hope I'm not to late.


----------

